# Recall: Rocky Mountain (Carbon frames)



## Astroboy (Dec 30, 2004)

Head tude can detach from the frame, scary.


http://www.bikes.com/news/articles.aspx?lang=en&id=215
-----------------------------------------------------
Procycle Group Inc. Recalls Bicycles Due to Fall Hazard 

The following product safety recall was voluntarily conducted by the firm in cooperation with the CPSC. Consumers should stop using the product immediately unless otherwise instructed. 

Name of Product: Rocky Mountain-Solo Bicycles 

Sizes: 50 & 53 

Units:	About 45 

Manufacturer: Procycle Group Inc., of Quebec, Canada 

Hazard: The head tube can detach from the rest of the frame, posing a fall hazard to consumers. Incidents/Injuries: Procycle Group Inc. has received two reports of head tubes detaching from the frames, resulting in shoulder and facial injuries. 

Description: This recall involves the Rocky Mountain Bicycles brand of Solo bicycles. The models included in this recall are: 2006 SOLO CR50, 2006 SOLO CR70, and 2007 SOLO CR LTD. The bicycles have a full carbon Columbus frame. “Rocky Mountain” and “Solo” are printed on the head tube. 

Sold by: Independent bicycle dealers nationwide from August 2006 through July 2007 for between $2,000 and $5,850. 

Manufactured in: Taiwan 

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the bicycle immediately and return the frame to the bicycle store where purchased to receive a free replacement frame, a full refund, or credit. 

Consumer Contact: For additional information, please contact Procycle Group Inc. at (800) 666-2512 between 8 a.m. and 4:30 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm’s Web site at www.bikes.com. 
-----------------------------------------------------


----------

